# 2012 july long



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

I need to make me either a mount on my bike on start wearing a helmet and make a helmet mount like those, cause I really like pov style of clips in videos. esp if you can marry them up with another camera that is filming the same thing.


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

most of the helmet cams come with all the hardware to mount on your helmet or handlebars... they work great.


----------

